# NGD incoming! agile al-3100 silverburst



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

not too shabby for $290 including case! should be here sometime next week.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!

That's a damn good price!

I miss mine


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats gorgeous...let us know how it sounds!


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

just some pics finally! initial impressions is that it sounds pretty sweet! i have a gibson les paul standard in the household to compare it to as well.


































whats up with this forum not actually showing images and just showing the url?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a really nice guitar. I'm betting it gives the Gibson a run for the money too!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wicked deal on a nice looking guitar, congrats.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice score!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How do the neck profile, the fret size and the radius compare to the Gibson? Thanks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> How do the neck profile, the fret size and the radius compare to the Gibson? Thanks.


A hair thinner, literally. I had an LP studio for a few years, and had my AL-3100's around an LP Custom - They felt nearly identical.

How do you find it stacks up, OP?

PS: Try it with the pickguard off too


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

the Agile pauls are great but they weight so damn much.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

The Lullaby said:


> the Agile pauls are great but they weight so damn much.


Heh, they aren't insubstantial are they? 

I have a 2TS Dauntless and a HSB AL-3100 and they are 10 and 9.5 lbs respectively.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The Lullaby said:


> the Agile pauls are great but they weight so damn much.


Not really, no...


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

Budda said:


> A hair thinner, literally. I had an LP studio for a few years, and had my AL-3100's around an LP Custom - They felt nearly identical.
> 
> How do you find it stacks up, OP?
> 
> PS: Try it with the pickguard off too


no major complaints! the paint/cosmetics aren't 100% what i expected from the 'higher end' line of agiles. especially since these are supposedly hand-filed and such. its still just as spotty as the work on my agile al-2000 that i've sold off already. the binding is very nice but some inconsistencies here and there. for whatever reason the fret dots aren't all of the same shade of black. some are very noticeably lighter than others which kind of bothers me. but nothing cosmetically has been a deal breaker of any sort. 

no major cosmetic issues on the les paul standard. not perfect but definitely better than the agile.

weight-wise, both weigh about the same to me and that is a lot! i usually play a tele!

playability - both play excellent. the agile slightly buzzes at the top frets which leads me to believe the nut was filed a bit too deep or something because i have .11-.49s on there. i would assume it'd be worse with 'regular' 10s.

tone-wise, acoustically/unplugged the gibson sounds WAY thicker. theres that satisfying thick resonance you hear when its strummed. i have no idea why but the agile sounds thin in comparison. this is unplugged though so it doesn't matter too much. its just an odd difference. plugged in, both growl just fine. obviously the pickups are different so i can't say one is better than the other or anything. just sounds different. 

basically i just wanted an LP in silverburst but didn't want to plop down the amount for a gibson lp standard version. i also considered epiphones which are fine with me but i just couldn't pass this deal up. personally i still wouldn't pay the full brand new price + shipping for an agile which would be $500+. but for $290 including case? yes please!


----------

